
A Minimalist Coffee Shop Website - nh
https://www.bardocoffee.com/
======
amenghra
Minimalisme isn't about making things hard to read.

Just adding a single inline style makes things easier on the eye (IMHO):

    
    
        style="width: 40em; padding-top: 1em; margin: auto"

~~~
stupidcomments
I'm of the opinion they should just bolden the hours. That's really the only
thing I go to a real-world location representing website for that I usually
don't want to take a long time looking for. Not to say I don't enjoy a really
well done website, because I do.

------
metalliqaz
> text-only minimalist website

> still has js for google analytics

------
featherverse
Here we see an example of people who discovered the web long after high speed
internet was commonplace, and they think it's "hip" to force everyone back
into the dark ages when visiting their site.

That isn't a website, it's a text file. What's worse, it's not served as a
plain text file.

A real minimalist coffee shop website would be something like a single column
with a few photos of the interior of the cafe (which is what customers are
going to care about), maybe a photo of a fancy latte in a mug, and some decent
sized and centered text with the address. Lots of white space between
elements, and responsive for all screen sizes.

"Sorry we're not interested in website design services", it says at the bottom
of their "website". Well I hate to break it to you guys but you seriously need
it. If I were comparing two coffee shops on google maps, I would pick one that
shows me photos of the shop over that Too Cool For The Web nonsense.

------
munk-a
Minimalist doesn't mean you can't use paragraph tags! And they seem to have
wrapped some of the lines but not others, and did so manually.

This makes me sad.

------
artimaeis
I dig the minimal HTML, wish they'd drop the Google Analytics but I can
understand why they went with it.

I do wish though that they would update to spec-compliant HTML. A character
encoding and doctype would make me feel better, paragraph tags would probably
go a long way.

Still, I strongly dig it.

~~~
butz
They could use <noscript> version of Google Analytics.

------
valbaca
> We're scheduled to open in October or November, 2016.

Insert "under construction" gif here.

------
KayL
OK. It's okay for you think the another world's Minimalist website has no
value to your coffee shop. It's okay for local people. But if I'm travelling
and unluckily see this website in Google result. I'd think it's a scam.

~~~
defkev
They are selling coffee in an analog medium (cups) offline only.

------
mikestew
So the real web page is on Facebook. I'm not even going to ask why this is on
HN; I'm going to ask, "who the hell cares?"

~~~
featherverse
Unfortunately there's a large number of business owners who think it's better
to just have a facebook page. They think they're using facebook to promote
their business, when really they're using their business to promote facebook.

A sucker is born every day.

------
eys
Why the 7th line contains 3 sentences? Minimalism requires consistency.

------
cttet
I would change the font to sans-serif

------
hprotagonist
ha! try hugging _this_ to death!

if I'm ever in denver, i'm getting all of my coffee here.

